# Can't quite get timing cover off-ideas??



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
I have everything off that's in the way, water pump, etc, and all
the bolts loosened or off (as best as I can tell).
I gently pried it at the top, and it came a little loose.
But I have resistance from the middle to the bottom.
We did paint the whole engine about a month ago,
but I don't think the issue is the paint adhering it together.
Is there a bolt or two that's hidden inside the water pump 
housing or something? This is virgin territory for me,
I don't want to assume it's just the paint and hit it and 
screw something up.
Any help would be great.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Running tiger, hidden bolts...*

Run your fingers down on the bottom of the cover (VERY bottom, on either side. Should be one or two bolts on both sides attached from the oil pan). That otta do it. :willy:


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

*that's it, one more "rookie" question*

Thanks Gjones,
I found them.
Question, if I take those bolts out, 
would any of the antifreeze that is dripping out of the
timing chain cover area go into the oil pan?
I apologize if this is rudementary.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

What I've done in the past is get the wet vac and duct tape a 5/16" hose to the nozzle and go through the water pump flow tubes and into the block and suck some fluid out to below the openings (guide it in and down). Then, I jack the nose of the vehicle up slightly- JUST to make sure. Maybe it's a little overkill, but that's just me. I am not an expert by any stretch of the imagination. If someone has a better method, please show us the way!  P.S. I always change my oil after a timing cover pull anyway, to boot. JUST to make sure!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree It's very tough to keep any coolant from getting down into the pan unless you pull the drain plugs from both sides of the block before you start. You're already past that point - much safer to just change the oil when you're done.

Bear


----------

